# Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!



## GinnyP (May 13, 2016)

The site will undergo some necessary maintenance this weekend. There will be some down time, primarily Saturday morning. We expect the site to be up and running fully Saturday afternoon maximum Sunday morning. Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Layluh (May 13, 2016)

The house!!! lmao so dramatic.


----------



## Keen (May 13, 2016)

You better pray things go smooth. If folks try to log in Saturday afternoon and the site is still down....hmmm Folks will be falling off the roof.


----------



## Lucie (May 13, 2016)

May God grant you comfort you need during this rough, rough time. (((HUGS)))


----------



## hunnychile (May 13, 2016)

They need to upgrade their communication skills while they're at it. We can't get answers to nothing around here. 

I hate that this website fits neatly within stereotypes about black owned businesses.


----------



## bubbles12345 (May 13, 2016)

Time to get a hobby!


----------



## Supervixen (May 13, 2016)

hunnychile said:


> They need to upgrade their communication skills while they're at it. We can't get answers to nothing around here.
> 
> *I hate that this website fits neatly within stereotypes about black owned businesses. *




Lmaoooo


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 13, 2016)

*Hopefully the confirmation of  "like" issue will be permanently resolved... *


----------



## kimpaur (May 13, 2016)

Welp , lsa here I come. Just when I was taking a break from that crazy arse site


----------



## Kalani (May 13, 2016)

jancan7 said:


>



I so remember this episode from Extreme Home Makeover. Ty and his crew showed up calling her out of the house and she bursts out of there running and fell out. Ty was like    all asking if she is okay. She was like yes, honey, I'm more than okay now that you all are here or something like that .

As for the site being down, I 'm just happy to get a heads up so I know the deal ahead of time instead trying to log in like...


----------



## lesedi (May 13, 2016)

Last time we had maintenance things were a hot mess for a minute so let's keep our fingers crossed people


----------



## kanozas (May 13, 2016)

hunnychile said:


> They need to upgrade their communication skills while they're at it. We can't get answers to nothing around here.
> 
> I hate that this website fits neatly within stereotypes about black owned businesses.




LOL.  It has ALWAYS fallen under that stereotypical description hahaha.


----------



## claudzie (May 13, 2016)

These gifs


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 13, 2016)




----------



## KimPossibli (May 13, 2016)

are they going to upgrade the name change situation... 

cause...


----------



## GinnyP (May 13, 2016)

Kalani said:


> I so remember this episode from Extreme Home Makeover. Ty and his crew showed up calling her out of the house and she bursts out of there running and fell out. Ty was like    all asking if she is okay. She was like yes, honey, I'm more than okay now that you all are here or something like that .
> 
> As for the site being down, I 'm just happy to get a heads up so I know the deal ahead of time instead trying to log in like...


 too funny!!!!


----------



## SmileyNY (May 13, 2016)

Lawd. Op, you made my heart jump. I thought somebody else had died. I came in here like "LAWD NO! WHO?? NOT STEVIE! IT'S HIS BIRTHDAY, LAWDDD. WHYYYYYY!!!??"


----------



## Dposh167 (May 13, 2016)

As if this means I'm going to get more work done....ha...nope. I'll just find something else to occupy my time. I usually sleep in on Saturdays so hopefully when I get up it will be over


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 13, 2016)

I rolled my eyes so hard when I logged in.  Yall play entirely too much.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 13, 2016)

Lordt, what am I gonna do??


----------



## Supervixen (May 13, 2016)

So where are "we" going until Tuesday when everything is working again?  I'ont believe it's only gonna be a couple hours.


----------



## fasika (May 13, 2016)

I guess it definitely will prevent me from procrastinating. Good - I need to do so much this weekend.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 13, 2016)

ya'll better hurry up and register for the fall out shelter

I will be giving my number out to anyone who needs   until tuesday.

Good luck and G-d bless

let me see if someone wants to take me to ANTI on sunday


----------



## Supervixen (May 13, 2016)

PretteePlease said:


> ya'll better hurry up and register for the fall out shelter
> 
> I will be giving my number out to anyone who needs   until tuesday.
> 
> ...




Where is the fall out shelter?!?!?!


----------



## MissSenegal (May 13, 2016)

Can we get a groan/dislike button? Let's at least make this place more interesting.


----------



## SmileyNY (May 13, 2016)

Anybody want to carpool for a Costco run? We need to get there before they run out of bottled water.


----------



## londontresses (May 13, 2016)

MissSenegal said:


> Can we get a groan/dislike button? Let's at least make this place more interesting.


Girl, we can't be trusted. 

#1StarBandit #NeverForget


----------



## Kiowa (May 13, 2016)

hunnychile said:


> They need to upgrade their communication skills while they're at it. We can't get answers to nothing around here.
> 
> I hate that this website fits neatly within stereotypes about black owned businesses.


Nothing to do with race....this is SOP for IT.....we try not to tell the users anything...dem too damm nosy...It's back up when its back up...


----------



## MizAvalon (May 13, 2016)




----------



## PretteePlease (May 13, 2016)

Supeervixen said:


> Where is the fall out shelter?!?!?!


it is an actual yahoo group that we used to go to when lhcf went down

back in the day folk were serious


----------



## LadyBugsy (May 13, 2016)

londontresses said:


> Girl, we can't be trusted.
> 
> #1StarBandit #NeverForget



Bahahahaha


----------



## Laela (May 13, 2016)

LOL!

It should be back up by Sunday... 


SmileyNY said:


> Anybody want to carpool for a Costco run? We need to get there before they run out of bottled water.


----------



## Supervixen (May 13, 2016)

PretteePlease said:


> it is an actual yahoo group that we used to go to when lhcf went down
> 
> back in the day folk were serious




What I gotta do to be added?!


----------



## LadyBugsy (May 13, 2016)

Supeervixen said:


> What I gotta do to be added?!


 lol


----------



## meka72 (May 13, 2016)

Yeah @PretteePlease, how we get on the list?



Supeervixen said:


> What I gotta do to be added?!


----------



## hunnychile (May 13, 2016)

Oh uh-uh. Y'all see how they move this thread quick as ****? They so petty!!


----------



## VivaMac (May 13, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Lawd. Op, you made my heart jump. I thought somebody else had died. I came in here like "LAWD NO! WHO?? NOT STEVIE! IT'S HIS BIRTHDAY, LAWDDD. WHYYYYYY!!!??"



This post made me lol. Sounds like an overly dramatic church going auntie.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 13, 2016)

I just want to let all admin know that I am not apart of these petty sarcastic antics. #savingmyself #aintloyaltoyall


----------



## Lucie (May 13, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I just want to let all admin know that I am not apart of these petty sarcastic antics. #savingmyself #aintloyaltoyall



These posters ain't loyal!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 13, 2016)

hunnychile said:


> They need to upgrade their communication skills while they're at it. We can't get answers to nothing around here.
> 
> I hate that this website fits neatly within stereotypes about black owned businesses.



Yes i have yet to get answers to a couple of questions that i have posted. Not sure whats going on.


----------



## qchelle (May 13, 2016)

The end is nigh


----------



## PretteePlease (May 14, 2016)

meka72 said:


> Yeah @PretteePlease, how we get on the list?




If you asked you are in there is a thread called lhcf prayer circle by noechic I can't search I'm on my phn


Oh the fallout shelter is a yahoo group but I dont know if it still exists it was called lhcf fallout shelter


----------



## Naturallyyy0416 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys! I am new to this forum. I big chopped almost 2 yrs then perm it and i recently big chopped again. I am so excited to start this new journey again. Taking it one day at a time and trying different products. I am also the owner of a subscription box. They provide natural & handmade hair & skincare products. The good thing is its not monthly its per season so i think you guys should check it out! www.essentialsboxx.com


----------

